# Wilfa Svart grind setting for Sage Precision Brewer



## Connorw20 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi

I've just got my new Sage Precision Brewer and I've never used a drip coffee machine before and I'm unsure of what grind size on my Wilfa Svart Aroma grinder to use.

I think I'm going to try 60g/1ltr while I wait for my cone filter to turn up tomorrow, so it will be a rather large batch.

thanks!

(sorry if I can't post here I've just signed up to the forums)


----------



## Connorw20 (Jun 22, 2021)

Can an admin move this into the correct sub forum for me please


----------

